# Dining in New Orleans Post-Katrina



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Gentlemen:

I will be visiting New Orleans in a few weeks. It will be my first trip back to the city since Katrina and I am not sure which restaurants are up and running and worth a visit. I understand that Galatorie's is open and will be my first stop. Any other suggestions?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Blast, I had a great dinner pre-Katrina at the Pelican Club in the French Quarter. Their website seems current but does not offer alot of post-hurricane reassurance. Great food, atmosphere, and artwork, though a bit on the noisy side. Definitely worth a check-out! Bill


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've bee there twice post-Katrina. Pelican Club is good. Here are my other favorites which are back open and good as usual.

https://www.bayona.com/

https://www.thebombayclub.com/

And for music, especially on Monday night for Charmaine Neville
https://www.snugjazz.com/


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I live in the area, and dine out frequently. I have been to the Pelican Club since the storm, and it is definitely back. They took the opportunity to renovate the place and it looks really good. The Bombay Club has come a long way since it started as a bar. Emeril has his three places back up and running. If you want an Emeril experience, without the Emeril tourists, go to Delmonico's in the Lower Garden District, on St. Charles Ave. Further into the Garden District, the legendary Commander's Palace is also back up and running. Generally, you will find the really grand establishments are back up and running, if with reduced hours. I find the biggest hole to be the lack of the Fairmont and the Sazerac. For entertainment there is the aforementioned Snug Harbor where you can catch a Neville or a Marsails most any night. You probably want to take a cab there and back, because it is easy to get lost in the tangle of streets around Snug Harbor. In the Quarter proper, the House of Blues is open, and a few clubs in the warehouse district are also back in business. If you have any questions about any specific places, send me a PM and I will let you know the status.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been to N.O. a quite a few times since Katrina.

My favorite local haunt in N.O. is Irene's Cuisine on St Phillip in the Quarter. Go before 7:30 or you will have to wait a while( 1 1/2 hrs+, but a piano player makes it enjoyable.) I highly recommend the tomato salad with maytag bleu cheese, the escargot, and defintely the soft shell crab!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

jbryanb said:


> I have been to N.O. a quite a few times since Katrina.
> 
> My favorite local haunt in N.O. is Irene's Cuisine on St Phillip in the Quarter. Go before 7:30 or you will have to wait a while( 1 1/2 hrs+, but a piano player makes it enjoyable.) I highly recommend the tomato salad with maytag bleu cheese, the escargot, and defintely the soft shell crab!


Just shows how varied the opinions are. I don't really care for Irene's or the Red Fish Grill, which is another popular place.

Do you know if Stella's re-opened?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Just shows how varied the opinions are. I don't really care for Irene's or the Red Fish Grill, which is another popular place.
> 
> Do you know if Stella's re-opened?


Stella had a few staffing issues, buy it is open. I am not a big fan of the red Fish Grill either, but it was the first place that we ate at after returning from the evacuation. Paper plates, plastic dinnerware, and beer in bottles, no glasses. Half the tables were taken by men in camo, and the Quarter had a stench that I have never seen at the best Mardi Gras. I didn't care, it was just so nice to see something rising from the ashes.


----------

